# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Διαφορικός Θερμοστάτης Ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα Βεβιασμένης Κυκλοφορίας

## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

*Σκοπός του κυκλώματος είναι να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί τάση δικτύου 230V για αυτή τη λειτουργία.*
Το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει δύο αισθητήρια *LM335.* ένα για την έξοδο των ηλιακών πάνελ (S1) και ένα για τον Θερμοσίφωνα που είναι χαμηλότερα (S2) (μέσα στο σπίτι). 
 Ένας Op-Amp *LM324* (Quad) αναλαμβάνει να συσχετίσει τις θερμοκρασίες που μετριούνται, να τις συγκρίνει μεταξύ τους και με προκαθορισμένα όρια (διαιρέτες τάσης αντιστάσεων) που αντιστοιχούν σε συγκεκριμένες θερμοκρασίες. 
*Συνθήκη* *α) * *S1 > S2* οι θερμοκρασίες πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον *3**°C* διαφορά. 
*Συνθήκη* *β) * *S1 > 35**°C * η θερμοκρασία να είναι πάνω από *35**°C* 
*Συνθήκη* *γ) * *S1 <** 82**°C * η θερμοκρασία να είναι κάτω από *82**°C* 
*Συνθήκη* *β) * *S1 =<** 3**°C * η θερμοκρασία να είναι ίση ή κάτω από *3**°C * 
Τις αντίστοιχες εξόδους 0,5V ή 9,80V τις εισάγει στο *CD4011B* (Quad nand gate) ως συνθήκες (Ι ή 0) με κατάλληλη διάταξη και αναλαμβάνει να θέσει ON ή OFF το ρελέ που ελέγχει έναν κυκλοφορητή 12 - 24 V. 
Η τροφοδοσία του μπορεί να γίνει με ένα Φωτοβολταϊκό πάνελ 18 V πάνω από 1Α και για βέλτιστη σταθεροποίηση των τάσεων που είναι απαραίτητες μια μικρή μπαταρία μολύβδου (π.χ. 12V/3A) και μια μεγαλύτερη, αντίστοιχη του κυκλοφορητή που θα επιλεγεί. 
Ένα (ή συστοιχία σε ψύκτρα) LM338  (Reg1) σε ρόλο προρύθμισης (preregulation) αναλαμβάνει να κάνει την φόρτιση συντήρησης στην μικρή μπαταρία όσο και στην μεγάλη παρέχοντας 13,7 V  σταθερά. 
Ακολουθεί ένα άλλο LM338 (Reg2) που σταθεροποιεί την τάση στα 11,02-11,05V, που μας προκύπτει πολύ καλή τιμή τόσο για να τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα όσο και τις επιμέρους τάσεις σταθερά (κατανάλωση 48-100 mA συνολικά).
Τέλος μια μπαταρία 12V / 7-12 Α κρίνεται απαραίτητη για να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει την νύχτα η αντιπαγετική προστασία. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει δικό της φορτιστή ανάλογο των δυνατοτήτων της και του κυκλοφορητή αλλά αυτό είναι εύκολο και επιπρόσθετο στο βασικό κύκλωμα που ήδη έχει αντίστοιχες αναμονές και η πλακέτα σηκώνει μικρές παρεμβάσεις. 
Για περιοχές όπου οι περιπτώσεις παγετού είναι απίθανες και ο κίνδυνος ή το ενδιαφέρον για θραύση σωληνώσεων από παγετούς είναι πολύ μικρός η μεγάλη μπαταρία «περιττεύει».   
Η ανάγνωση της θερμοκρασίας σε *°C από* *°Κ* που εκφράζει το LM335 μπορεί να γίνει με ένα mVmeter  από τα σημεία ενδιαφέροντος ως προς ένα διαιρέτη τάσης στα 2,73V.  
Diff Therm.jpgCopper.jpgSilkscreen.jpgExpressPCB.jpg

----------

nestoras (03-06-18)

----------


## alto2

Για τι κοστολόγιο μιλάμε;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για τι κοστολόγιο μιλάμε;



Δεν το έχω κοστολογήσει .... αλλά σαφώς φθηνότερο κύκλωμα από το εμπόριο. 
Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου και να ελέγξεις τι κάνεις ...  
Πάντως αν δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου μου λες σε προσωπικό μήνυμα που θες βοήθεια ή καλύτερα εδώ, για να συζητηθεί κιόλας το θέμα.

----------


## Samios60

Μπορεις να αλλαξεις τιμες θεροκρασιων ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μπορεις να αλλαξεις τιμες θεροκρασιων ?



Και βέβαια γίνετε να αλλάζεις τιμές θερμοκρασιών. Σε έναν διαιρέτη ήδη υπάρχει θέση για pot στην πλακέτα αλλά τι να το κάνεις ;;;; .... να παίζει ο πελάτης και εσύ να τρέχεις από πίσω του ;;; 
Σε προηγούμενη πρώιμη έκδοση έτσι ήταν γεμάτο pot  αλλά δεν ωφέλησε σε τίποτα. Δεν θα εκτοξεύσουμε πύραυλο από το Κανάβεραλ, νερό θα ζεσταίνουμε. 
Αυτή είναι η *κεντρική ιδέα ελέγχου θερμοκρασιών και διαχείρισης τους*, γύρω της μπορεί να "χτιστεί " ότι θες .... δεν πιστεύω με 2-3 βαθμούς διαφορά να μείνουμε άπλυτοι, αν και οι εμπορικοί κατασκευαστές τα ίδια όρια σφάλματος έχουν αλλά εμείς ως ερασιτέχνες τα διυλίζουμε περισσότερο λόγω δικών μας ανασφαλειών και ψυχαναγκασμού .... !!!! 
Εσύ ποιές τιμές θα ήθελες να αλλάζεις ;;;;

----------


## elektronio

Γιατί ο σκοπός είναι να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 220V; Ο κυκλοφορητής σε τι τάση λειτουργεί;

Μπορείς να περιγράψεις την λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή σύμφωνα με τις συνθήκες που αναφέρεις; (πότε λειτουργεί και πότε όχι)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γιατί ο σκοπός είναι να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 220V; Ο κυκλοφορητής σε τι τάση λειτουργεί;
> 
> Μπορείς να περιγράψεις την λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή σύμφωνα με τις συνθήκες που αναφέρεις; (πότε λειτουργεί και πότε όχι)



ο σκοπός να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 220V είναι 
1) γιατί έτσι απλά μου αρέσει εμένα που θέτω το νήμα και το δοκίμιο και ικανοποιεί τις οικολογικές μου απόψεις, 
2) είναι για να μην γίνετε επικίνδυνο ( ;;; ), 
3) για να εξασφαλίζει με ΑΠΕ την λειτουργία του (κυρίως) και 
4) να εξασκεί το πνεύμα του "ερασιτέχνη" ....
Ο κυκλοφορητής είπα ότι είναι 12-24 V εξαρχής .... εγώ έχω έναν 8-24V (άσχετο)





> για την έξοδο των ηλιακών πάνελ (S1) και ένα για τον Θερμοσίφωνα που είναι χαμηλότερα (S2) (μέσα στο σπίτι). 
> Ένας Op-Amp *LM324 (Quad) αναλαμβάνει να συσχετίσει τις θερμοκρασίες που μετριούνται, να τις συγκρίνει μεταξύ τους και με προκαθορισμένα όρια (διαιρέτες τάσης αντιστάσεων) που αντιστοιχούν σε συγκεκριμένες θερμοκρασίες. 
> Συνθήκη α) S1 > S2 οι θερμοκρασίες πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον 3°C διαφορά. 
> Συνθήκη β) S1 > 35°C η θερμοκρασία να είναι πάνω από 35°C 
> Συνθήκη γ) S1 < 82°C η θερμοκρασία να είναι κάτω από 82°C 
> Συνθήκη β) S1 =< 3°C η θερμοκρασία να είναι ίση ή κάτω από 3°C 
> Τις αντίστοιχες εξόδους 0,5V ή 9,80V τις εισάγει στο CD4011B (Quad nand gate) ως συνθήκες (Ι ή 0) με κατάλληλη διάταξη και αναλαμβάνει να θέσει ON ή OFF το ρελέ που ελέγχει έναν κυκλοφορητή 12 - 24 V.*





*α) S1 > S2 οι θερμοκρασίες πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον 3°C διαφορά.* Αν το πάνελ δεν έχει πιο ζεστό νερό από το μπόιλερ δεν υπάρχει λόγος λειτουργίας. 
*β) S1 > 35°C η θερμοκρασία να είναι πάνω από 35°C* Αν το πάνελ δεν έχει τουλάχιστον μια τέτοια θερμοκρασία ελάχιστα έχει να προσφέρει - δεν υπάρχει λόγος λειτουργίας. 
*γ) S1 < 82°C* Αν σε παραξενεύει το *82°C, ονομάζεται λειτουργία στασιμότητας* για να μην δέχονται υψηλές θερμοκρασίες οι σωληνώσεις (πλαστικές συνήθως). 
*δ) S1 =< 3°C η θερμοκρασία να είναι ίση ή κάτω από 3°C* Έναρξη αντιπαγετικής λειτουργίας ..... 
Εδώ λοιπόν έκανα ένα μικρό "δοκίμιο" συγκριτών και Nand Gates "αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος" έτσι για να μην ξεχνάμε τα βασικά !!! (κι εγώ να μαθαίνω). 
Τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον αφορούν μηχανολογικά υδραυλικά θέματα. 
Σε παλαιότερή του έκδοση είχα χαρτζιλικωθεί επαρκώς και λειτούργησαν μια χαρά !!!! 
Μετά από αυτό, θα χαρώ πολύ την παρουσίαση κάτι αντίστοιχου με μικροεπεξεργαστή ή μη. Θεματικά νομίζω μας έλειπε από το φόρουμ και αποτελεί την "λόξα" μου .... !!!! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συζήτηση (που μου προσφέρεται εδώ μέσα σε όλο το φόρουμ).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μόλις βρώ χρόνο θα σας το παρουσιάσω ως "ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή" αλλά επιτραπέζια, με κυάθια σε μπρίκια και παγάκια (όπως το δοκιμάζω άλλωστε) για να δούμε την λειτουργία άμεσα με διάφορες θερμοκρασίες και τα παιχνίδια τους. 
Ελπίζω οι συντονιστές να μην θέλουν να τρέχω πάνω κάτω στις ταράτσες για να τραβάω με διπλές κάμερες κλπ γιατί τότε και πολύ μοντάρισμα θα σηκώνει και εγώ "Μπλέτσας" δεν γίνομαι, μόνο και μόνο για την "δόξα" ....  χωρίς φράγκο στην τσέπη .... !!! .... και να αναγνωριστεί ως "ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή".

----------


## tsimpidas

πολυ ενδιαφέρον έχουν πάντα οι κατασκευές ητε ειναι ολοκληρομενες ητε ειναι στα σκαρια 
Αυτο που θελω να παρατηρήσω ειναι οτι εφοσον χρησιμοποιηθει χαμηλη ταση 12 ή 24 βολτ μηπως απο 
την πειραματική εφαρμογή πανω σε 2 Χ 1 τραπέζι έχει πολυ μεγάλη διαφορά απο κατασκευή με μερικές δεκάδες μέτρα καλώδια και σωλήνες και αισθητηρια εκτεθειμένα στις καιρικές συνθήκες.

ίσως να πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί ταυτόχρονα και η απλή εφαρμογή με τάση δικτύου ταυτόχρονα με την εφαρμογή χαμηλής τάσης.

----------


## elektronio

Έχω μια αντίρρηση ως προς αυτό *S1 < 82°C
*
Η παύση του κυκλοφορητή για θερμοκρασία πάνω από 82 βαθμούς σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ανανεώνεται το νερό με πιο κρύο από 82 βαθμούς αλλά ο ήλιος δεν σβήνει οπότε θα συνεχίσει να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Αν το φτάσει σε σημείο βρασμού η πίεση μπορεί να αυξηθεί ανεξέλεγκτα.

Πιο σωστό βρίσκω σε αυτούς (ή κάποιους ρυθμιζόμενους βαθμούς) να ανοίγει κάποια ηλεκτρομαγνητική βάνα και να αποβάλλει καυτό νερό από το σύστημα φυσικά μέχρι να χαμηλώσει η θερμοκρασία σε κάποια άλλη θερμοκρασία (ενδεχομένως ρυθμιζόμενη ή διαφορική ως προς την υψηλή).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> πολυ ενδιαφέρον έχουν πάντα οι κατασκευές ητε ειναι ολοκληρομενες ητε ειναι στα σκαρια 
> Αυτο που θελω να παρατηρήσω ειναι οτι εφοσον χρησιμοποιηθει χαμηλη ταση 12 ή 24 βολτ μηπως απο 
> την πειραματική εφαρμογή πανω σε 2 Χ 1 τραπέζι έχει πολυ μεγάλη διαφορά απο κατασκευή με μερικές δεκάδες μέτρα καλώδια και σωλήνες και αισθητηρια εκτεθειμένα στις καιρικές συνθήκες.
> 
> ίσως να πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί ταυτόχρονα και η απλή εφαρμογή με τάση δικτύου ταυτόχρονα με την εφαρμογή χαμηλής τάσης.



Ναι ήδη σκόπευα να τσεκάρω τους αισθητήρες με κοντή και μακριά καλωδίωση (θα την βγάλω ένα γύρω στα μπαλκόνια για να προσομοιώσω πραγματικές συνθήκες όσο το δυνατόν) για να επαληθεύσω και το pdf της εταιρείας που λέει ότι με κάποια AWG τάδε και κάποια τάδε μέτρα έχει απώλειες τάδε κλπ ... !!! θέλει ελάχιστη απόσταση 800 feet για να αρχίσει να έχει απώλειες ..... 
Όσο για την χαμηλή και υψηλή τάση έχω κάποια τροφοδοτικά που προς στιγμήν χρησιμοποιώ, ένα ψόφιο 16V 500mA και ένα 18V  3Α. Δεν έχω δει διαφορά, οι τάσεις είναι σταθερότατες. Με πολύ πεσμένες μπαταρίες έχω δει κάποιες διακυμάνσεις αλλά και αυτό διορθώνεται με άλλο τρόπο πολύ απλό. 
Αισθητήρια εκτεθειμένα στις καιρικές συνθήκες, σε κάθε περίπτωση, έτσι θα ήταν και είναι, αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν είπε ότι ένα *σωστά τοποθετημένο αισθητήριο* βράχηκε ή έπαθε κάτι άλλο ... 
Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει με *φωτοβολταϊκά πανελάκια* στον 1ο όροφο *σκιαζόμενα μερικώς* από 7όροφες πολυκατοικίες έτσι για να να έχουμε δυσμενείς συνθήκες ...... και φυσικά με μπαταρίες μολύβδου σε μέτρια ως κακή κατάσταση σκοπίμως.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Έχω μια αντίρρηση ως προς αυτό *S1 < 82°C
> *
> Η παύση του κυκλοφορητή για θερμοκρασία πάνω από 82 βαθμούς σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ανανεώνεται το νερό με πιο κρύο από 82 βαθμούς αλλά ο ήλιος δεν σβήνει οπότε θα συνεχίσει να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία. Αν το φτάσει σε σημείο βρασμού η πίεση μπορεί να αυξηθεί ανεξέλεγκτα.
> Πιο σωστό βρίσκω σε αυτούς (ή κάποιους ρυθμιζόμενους βαθμούς) να ανοίγει κάποια ηλεκτρομαγνητική βάνα και να αποβάλλει καυτό νερό από το σύστημα φυσικά μέχρι να χαμηλώσει η θερμοκρασία σε κάποια άλλη θερμοκρασία (ενδεχομένως ρυθμιζόμενη ή διαφορική ως προς την υψηλή).



Ονομάζεται *"λειτουργία στασιμότητας"* επίσημα και δεν είναι του κεφαλιού μου. 
Είπα νωρίτερα ότι είναι "μηχανολογικού υδραυλικού ενδιαφέροντος" το θέμα αυτό για να μην μπούμε σε άλλα βαθειά νερά. 
Αν αποβληθεί νερό από το σύστημα και αργά ή γρήγορα μπει αέρας τότε "κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε" !!! Η ατμοπίεση που δημιουργείται δεν έχει όριο θερμοκρασιακό και δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς εκεί να φωνάζει :
 ... "Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο !!!! " 
Όταν μένουν 15 μέρες (ή και χρόνια) οι ηλιακοί αχρησιμοποίητοι δεν παθαίνουν τέτοιο πράγμα που λες και ούτε έχουν τέτοιες προστασίες ποτέ (Ας πω σπάνια). 
Απλά οι πιο "σώφρονες" καλύπτουν τα πάνελ για *να μην καταπονούνται* τα συστήματα όλα, και δίνουν διάρκεια στη ζωή των ηλιακών και κάνουν τους επαγγελματίες του είδους "λίγο φτωχότερους" .....

----------


## elektronio

Φίλε Δημήτρη, τα λες λίγο μπερδεμένα. 
Η αποβολή νερού δεν διαφέρει από το παίρνω ζεστό νερό από την βρύση οπότε δεν εισάγει αέρα σε καμιά περίπτωση.
Η Θερμοκρασία νερού δεν ξεπερνάει τους 100 οC όταν βράζει μέχρι να εξατμιστεί όλο. Αλλά δεν μας ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας, μας ενοχλεί η αύξηση της πίεσης γιατί αν δεν δουλέψει το ασφαλιστικό πίεσης γιατί με τα χρόνια φρακάρει μπορούν να σπάσουν σωλήνες.
Πριν πολλά χρόνια δούλευα σε εργοστάσιο που έκανε ηλιακά. Τότε τα έκαναν μόνο με το μπόιλερ πιο ψηλά από τους συλλέκτες και το νερό άλλαζε από τους συλλέκτες στο μπόιλερ με φυσική ροή. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις με πολύ ήλιο και ζέστη το νερό έφτανε μέχρι βρασμό πράγμα που ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί όλο το νερό ήταν εκεί και έπρεπε να ανέβει όλο το περιεχόμενο του μποιλερ σε αυτή την θερμοκρασία. Αλλά αν μιλάμε για σταμάτημα της ροής στους 82 οC θεωρώ ότι το λίγο εγκλωβισμένο νερό στους συλλέκτες χωρίς ανανέωση δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να φτάσει τους 100 οC. Σίγουρα πάντα μπαίνει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας που ανοίγει με την πίεση αλλά όπως είπα παραπάνω με τα χρόνια φρακάρουν (κανονικά θέλουν κάθε 3-5 χρόνια άλλαγμα).

Το χειμώνα με λίγο ήλιο το ηλιακό πιάνει γύρω στους 27-30 βαθμούς. Δεν είναι και υψηλή θερμοκρασία αλλά γιατί να την χάνεις (με ρύθμιση λειτουργίας πάνω από 35 οC) εφόσον μπορείς να κερδίσεις σε ρεύμα ανεβάζοντας από τους 25-30 οC (και όχι από τους 5-10 οC) το νερό με την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Φίλε Δημήτρη, τα λες λίγο μπερδεμένα. 
> Η Θερμοκρασία νερού δεν ξεπερνάει τους 100 οC όταν βράζει μέχρι να εξατμιστεί όλο. 
>  Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις με πολύ ήλιο και ζέστη το νερό έφτανε μέχρι βρασμό πράγμα που ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί όλο το νερό ήταν εκεί και έπρεπε να ανέβει όλο το περιεχόμενο του μποιλερ σε αυτή την θερμοκρασία. Αλλά αν μιλάμε για σταμάτημα της ροής στους 82 οC θεωρώ ότι το λίγο εγκλωβισμένο νερό στους συλλέκτες χωρίς ανανέωση δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να φτάσει τους 100 οC. ....... Σίγουρα πάντα μπαίνει βαλβίδα ασφαλείας που ανοίγει με την πίεση αλλά όπως είπα παραπάνω με τα χρόνια φρακάρουν (κανονικά θέλουν κάθε 3-5 χρόνια άλλαγμα).



Δεν λέω τίποτα μπερδεμένο απλά δεν πιάνεις το θέμα σωστά (ή φταίω εγώ όπως τα λέω). Και στους 90 β. να φθάσει το νερό στα πάνελ η θερμοκρασιακή διαφορά Δt (με θ περιβάλλοντος να είναι 40 β. ) θα είναι 50β. που είναι τεράστια διαφορά και οι απώλειες τεράστιες. Οπότε είναι φύση αδύνατον να πιαστούν τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες. Όποιος έχει συλλάβει την έννοια του Δt και τον ρόλο του μπορεί να το καταλάβει. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θέλουμε να προστατέψουμε τις σωληνώσεις από τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες. (τα υπόλοιπα νομίζω τα έχω πει νωρίτερα). 




> Αλλά δεν μας ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας, μας ενοχλεί η αύξηση της πίεσης γιατί αν δεν δουλέψει το ασφαλιστικό πίεσης γιατί με τα χρόνια φρακάρει μπορούν να σπάσουν σωλήνες.



Συνήθως υπάρχει ένα μικρό δοχείο διαστολής για την αύξηση της πίεσης.





> Πριν πολλά χρόνια δούλευα σε εργοστάσιο που έκανε ηλιακά. Τότε τα έκαναν μόνο με το μπόιλερ πιο ψηλά από τους συλλέκτες και το νερό άλλαζε από τους συλλέκτες στο μπόιλερ με φυσική ροή



Ακόμα το 95% έτσι γίνεται και εγώ μιλάω για το 5% που το μπόϊλερ είναι χαμηλότερα. 





> Το χειμώνα με λίγο ήλιο το ηλιακό πιάνει γύρω στους 27-30 βαθμούς. Δεν είναι και υψηλή θερμοκρασία αλλά γιατί να την χάνεις (με ρύθμιση λειτουργίας πάνω από 35 οC) εφόσον μπορείς να κερδίσεις σε ρεύμα ανεβάζοντας από τους 25-30 οC (και όχι από τους 5-10 οC) το νερό με την ηλεκτρική αντίσταση



Σε ολόκληρο δοκίμιο εκεί κόλλησες, σαφώς και αυτή η τιμή μπορεί να αλλάξει, ενδεικτικά την έθεσα τόσο. 





> Η αποβολή νερού δεν διαφέρει από το παίρνω ζεστό νερό από την βρύση οπότε δεν εισάγει αέρα σε καμιά περίπτωση.



Αν κάποιος αυτοματισμός αφήνει να "χυθεί" ζεστό νερό για να σώσει την κατάσταση , τότε αλλάζει θεωρητικά αλλά στην πράξη δεν το έχω δει. 


Ελπίζω να τα έραψα σωστά ....

----------


## γιωργος 1968

"Αλλά δεν μας ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας, μας  ενοχλεί η αύξηση της πίεσης γιατί αν δεν δουλέψει το ασφαλιστικό πίεσης  γιατί με τα χρόνια φρακάρει μπορούν να σπάσουν σωλήνες. 			 		



 Συνήθως υπάρχει ένα μικρό δοχείο διαστολής για την αύξηση της πίεσης."

Δυστυχώς στην πλειοψηφία τους ως δοχείο διαστολής χρησιμοποιούν το μανδύα του μποιλερ μιας και η λεπτότερη λαμαρίνα του "φουσκώνει"  στις αυξημένες πιέσεις.

----------


## alto2

> Δυστυχώς στην πλειοψηφία τους ως δοχείο διαστολής χρησιμοποιούν το μανδύα του μποιλερ μιας και η λεπτότερη λαμαρίνα του "φουσκώνει"  στις αυξημένες πιέσεις.



 Δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει χωρίς δοχείο διαστολής, επειδή τα υγρά είναι ασυμπίεστα με την παραμικρή αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας θα ανοίγει η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας, εκτός και αν δεν υπάρχει. Όσον αφορά την ατμοποίηση σε ένα κλειστό κύκλωμα με αρχική πίεση 1.5 bar , αυτή αρχίζει μετά τους 120 βαθμούς. Γενικά όσο μεγαλύτερη πίεση όσο υψηλότερα αρχίζει η ατμοποίηση. 
 Η λύση σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι το δοχείο διαστολής να μπορεί να χωρέσει τον όγκο του νερού της εγκατάστασης (του κειστού κυκλώματος).

----------

el greco 1 (15-07-18)

----------

